

Why we do not have Internet users Association  - frade33

There is almost millions of associations to protect the rights of its members. But we do not have &#x27;Internet users Association&#x27; that could protect our rights. It perhaps could be the strongest of all, due to its number of members worldwide.
======
mooism2
Isn't that the EFF?

